# How to print on boardshorts



## surfwear (Jan 13, 2008)

I was wondering how you would make a print on a pair of boardshorts (bathing suit). What ink would I use if I am screen printing because SALT water takes everything off. And does anyone know anywhere I can get blank boardshorts.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Custom Rashguards | Custom Board Shorts | Custom Fight Shorts

I'm not sure about printing as I am just getting into this as well. I think I'm going to go with embroidery for now.


----------



## surfwear (Jan 13, 2008)

dmm26 are you starting a surf company, if so what areas are you going to be in.


----------



## dmm26 (Mar 21, 2007)

Not a surf company A skate and snowboard clothing company. It's winter here now (today is -33 but -50 with the wind chill) I'm just looking into getting stuff ready for summer so that I'm not scrambling come summer.


----------



## hectic (Oct 3, 2007)

Ive used wet effect boardshorts and I opted to embroider them. Im pretty sure that a screen print wouldn't come off in salt water as sast as you might think. I noticed several of my billabong boardshorts have screen printing on them with no damage after 2+ years of regular use in the ocean. I also live in the galveston texas area where the salt is especially bad for the coast. The next pair I design will use a mixture of embroidery and screen printing.


----------



## mfauser (Dec 2, 2007)

sp works a treat doesnt come off in salt as of my experiences


----------



## surfwear (Jan 13, 2008)

Is there special ink you have to use or do you use just plain textile ink.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

I would think plastisol ink with some catalyst would work. Sample one out and test it.


----------



## JerseyScreener (Jan 29, 2008)

How about rashguards? I've seen some that appear to be screenprinted. But are they prepared specially or is there a special type of ink used?


----------



## hectic (Oct 3, 2007)

Rashguards are also commonly screenprinted but often crack quickly from stretching. Some companies use dye sub for designs that will last longer. Most companies like billabong and quicksilver will have a mixture of both techniques.


----------



## studog79 (Jul 13, 2006)

You can add stretch addative to the ink. We do that for Under Armour type of apparel.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

surfwear said:


> I was wondering how you would make a print on a pair of boardshorts (bathing suit). What ink would I use if I am screen printing because SALT water takes everything off. And does anyone know anywhere I can get blank boardshorts.


You can also find boardshort suppliers using the search:
boardshorts related topics at T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Fractured01 (Feb 28, 2008)

mfauser said:


> sp works a treat doesnt come off in salt as of my experiences



What is SP?


----------

